# Zen and Karate



## twendkata71 (Dec 25, 2006)

How many practice zen meditation as part of their karate training. Not as a religion, but as a mental training. 
Nagamine Shoshin stated " Ken zen ichi o"
"karate and zen are one"


----------



## Shotochem (Dec 26, 2006)

Deep breathing to relax and stress relief is all I do.

Meditating is not an effective street defense.:whip:


----------



## shoshinkan (Dec 26, 2006)

we run a short non formal zazen period before and after training.

I personally do a little meditation each week, about 20-30 mins zazen on top of this.


----------



## pstarr (Dec 26, 2006)

Nagamine hit the nail on the head.


----------

